# worried :-( Is there anyway I can increase the weight of my unborn baby?



## Belle25

My amniotic fluids are low and I think I lost more this morning :-(

Back at hospital later on today for 2nd steroid injection.
Baby weight 1162 g which I think is around 2lbs 5 oz.
Is there anyway I can increase baby's weight? Would it give baby a better start as I keep reading weight is a key factor for premmies.
Have so many questions going around my mind at moment.
xx


----------



## 25weeker

When I seen the neonatal consultant while pregnant he said weight wasn't a driving factor it was how developed their organs are. 

My lo was 659g (1lb 7oz) when born and she was only ventilated 4 days and the consultant said for a 25 weeker that was good, however her sister was only 19g smaller than her and she passed away as her lungs were not developed enough. There was also a 26 weeker in the neonatal who was only 550g at birth and she was doing really well.

Unfortunately I don't think there is any way you can increase their weight as long as you are eating enough to provide nutrients your lo will grow at its own pace.

The steroids will be a great help maturing your lo's lungs. I hope your lo keep cooking for many more weeks.

Good luck xx


----------



## PleaseBaby

I think the steroid injectionswilldo more than increasing weight ever could. I dont know if here is a way though. Amelia weighed 2lb 8oz and was ventilated for 4 days and only on cpap for a week. Which I've been told is amazing for a 27 weeker. I didnt have time for steroid injections as I had a crash section for placental abruption so she didnt have an extra help either. 

Will you be seeing someone who can answer later? A friend of mine had a big baby due to gestational diabetes and she was put on a strict diet of no carbs or sugar so baby wouldnt get any bigger. So maybe lots of carbs? Im not really sure though just a suggestion x


----------



## Belle25

Not sure if I am seeing anyone other than the people who will give the injections-think they are midwives that did yesterdays steroid injection.
But will be asking them questions as baby is quiet today and the possible loss of fluid this morning too.
thanks ladies
xx


----------



## kelly6407

My little girl weighed 1lb 8oz at just under 29wks and did amazing for her size, she had very little trouble because she was quite healthy just smaller than her gestation, but at 29 weeks they r quite developed. They say it's helps the very small preemies under 28weeks do better if they r bigger.

But Ur lo sounds like a good weight


----------

